# Who else got the deer hunting survey



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my survey in the mail l today from the dnr and thought it was another trapping one..was surprised to see it was all about deer hunting and the new dmu units. I usually don't answer these but it seems like they might look at these results and change some things so figure I should do it. Looks like there interested in those who are leasing, getting guides, or buying land in Ohio just for hunting. I would like to see them raise the non resident license to get some extra money from everyone coming from outta state now.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> Got my survey in the mail l today from the dnr and thought it was another trapping one..was surprised to see it was all about deer hunting and the new dmu units. I usually don't answer these but it seems like they might look at these results and change some things so figure I should do it. Looks like there interested in those who are leasing, getting guides, or buying land in Ohio just for hunting. I would like to see them raise the non resident license to get some extra money from everyone coming from outta state now.


 Usually receive one of those by email but haven't yet this season asking exact locations were deer were taken on a county by county map and wanting to know if its public or lease land. This is just my opinion I think the leases are going to ruin the hunting in this state the fees are ridiculous to spend $600-$1000 to hunt a whitetail deer and public is way to scary the state will eventually see the sale of licenses drop people just cannot afford that lease fee along with everything else that goes with the cost to hunt. I consider myself lucky enough to still have 1 small private spot left to hunt but you never know when it will dry up


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I also agree we looked into leasing property but at 6000 for a decent chunk of land 3 hours from home it wasn't practical. We also have a small private spot and are doing everything we can to hold onto it.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> I also agree we looked into leasing property but at 6000 for a decent chunk of land 3 hours from home it wasn't practical. We also have a small private spot and are doing everything we can to hold onto it.


Very sad the last property we just lost this fall was in Harrison county we had 78 acres to hunt was surrounded by 900 acres of leased property the guys that leased the 900 wanted to lease the 78 acres we were on and force us out and have everything on the whole road. As if 900 acres wasn't enough but the old farmer for 12 years would have nothing to do with it unfortunately he passed away and they got their wish I just don't understand the greed


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Greed is prevelant with deer hunters, especially out of state people. Got mine yesterday, will participate and give an opinion. Would love to see them raise the out of state license fees, at least match our surrounding states.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

the odnr always sends me the bow hunting survey to fill out what you see and amount of time you spend on stand and what countys you hunt in so I always do it . but I never have got the survey you guys have gotten.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you guys that get the survey all buying a deer tag? I have never recieved one but don't buy tags since I'm a landowner. I would like to get the survey.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I got one about the licenses, I buy both hunting and fishing every year the survey asked a lot of good questions. Have not received any other survey


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I got mine and just mailed it today not crazy abt cutting up ohio into 6 areas.We are having issues with people wanting or getting land leased to them in our area also then they post twice as much as they leased.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This raises a lot of questions in my mind. First of all, I'm glad the ODNR is trying to get a handle on the real situation out there. But the questions remain. With a lot of the locals screaming about how the deer herd has been decimated why are some hunters, whether out of staters or in staters, willing to shell out big money to lease property? Do they know something we don't?

My basic problem with the out of state license situation in Ohio is this. Out of state licenses aren't cheap, but for game tags (deer and turkey) Ohio charges the same amount for residents and non-residents. And you can buy them over the counter. I belong to game club just over the line in PA. The PA non-res license isn't all that bad because you get your general license, a buck tag, and a fall and spring turkey tag included. I have to apply, and pay extra, for an antlerless tag. I have to pay for a tag if I want to bowhunt. I have to pay for another tag if I want to hunt with a muzzleloader. And at much higher prices than residents pay! PA nickles and dimes you to death, and now they are talking about DOUBLING the price of a non-res license! If that happens I will be done with hunting in PA!

So, it becomes a balancing act here in the buckeye state. I'm sure the that powers that be like out of staters coming here and spending money. But, to what extent? It's not an easy formula to figure out.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

As responsible hunters (you're posting on here) please take the time to respond to surveys. Its kinda like voting in elections, if you don't exercise your right then you can bitch about the changes. And fishers shouldn't hesitate when approached in the field for a creel survey either. Those are usually handled by kids. Regardless they are not law enforcement nor do they necessarily care what you caught (their not trying to bust you) they just wasn't to ask you questions for survey purposes only.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> This raises a lot of questions in my mind. First of all, I'm glad the ODNR is trying to get a handle on the real situation out there. But the questions remain. With a lot of the locals screaming about how the deer herd has been decimated why are some hunters, whether out of staters or in staters, willing to shell out big money to lease property? Do they know something we don't?
> 
> My basic problem with the out of state license situation in Ohio is this. Out of state licenses aren't cheap, but for game tags (deer and turkey) Ohio charges the same amount for residents and non-residents. And you can buy them over the counter. I belong to game club just over the line in PA. The PA non-res license isn't all that bad because you get your general license, a buck tag, and a fall and spring turkey tag included. I have to apply, and pay extra, for an antlerless tag. I have to pay for a tag if I want to bowhunt. I have to pay for another tag if I want to hunt with a muzzleloader. And at much higher prices than residents pay! PA nickles and dimes you to death, and now they are talking about DOUBLING the price of a non-res license! If that happens I will be done with hunting in PA!
> 
> So, it becomes a balancing act here in the buckeye state. I'm sure the that powers that be like out of staters coming here and spending money. But, to what extent? It's not an easy formula to figure out.


Be ready. I predict in the not too distant future Ohio will follow pa..and have us paying for a muzzy stamp, archery stamp etc.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was emailed a survey the day after I checked in a deer online.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Something to chew on. Non resident license sales in Ohio have increased 177% since 2001. Non residents accounted for 11% of permits issued and non-residents accounted for 20% or more of the public land harvest in eight of the top 10 public land counties.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I get tons of surveys and fill them all out along with offering my fish for creel surveys when I can. The system may not be perfect but they are at least trying to do something about it. I will spend my license money with a smile knowing that there are more species to hunt fish & trap now than there was when I was a kid.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Rainbow Record said:


> Usually receive one of those by email but haven't yet this season asking exact locations were deer were taken on a county by county map and wanting to know if its public or lease land. This is just my opinion I think the leases are going to ruin the hunting in this state the fees are ridiculous to spend $600-$1000 to hunt a whitetail deer and public is way to scary the state will eventually see the sale of licenses drop people just cannot afford that lease fee along with everything else that goes with the cost to hunt. I consider myself lucky enough to still have 1 small private spot left to hunt but you never know when it will dry up


I hear a lot of guys talk about the armies of hunters and the scary situations on public land , but the problem I have had the most the last few years is lack of hunters on the public land. I hunted public land this year just outside of Murray City and in a week of hunting , I did not come across one other hunter in the woods. Very few cars parked along the 3 miles of road I traveled to get to the spot where I went up the hill. I will admit I went back in about a mile and a half but walked a lot and I saw unpressured deer and one pretty nice 9 pt. felt the Marlin 45-70's power. The biggest problem I have is where I am going to hunt, Ohio has so much public land it's hard to choose a place. Now Woodbury, Tri Valley , Salt Fork and some of the other well publicized areas are more pressured for sure. But there are thousands of acres in Ohio that never see many hunters and all of it belongs to us, no lease, no permission slips just hunt it.


----------

